# Atlas pen collection



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well through the pestering of Harry here is my collection of pens that I did the last two weeks minus one that I sent to Australia somewhere west . The black ones #1 is made of maple, #2 is made from black walnut, #3 is made of maple, #4 and #5 are made from red oak. And #6 is made of black walnut. The two gold pens are made of red oak. Going to get more of these I'm preparing for a craftshow come May missed in September because of health reasons as usaul. Hope to make this one.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Glenmore let me say they are beauties. Well done. I have never made that style yet but have made several Sierra's.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good looking pens Glenmore! 
You mentioned something about Tax deductions for your hobby in one of your posts and I meant to ask you about that when we were Skypeing today, but forgot to. Could you remember to remind me next time?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice pens Glenmore. Good luck with the upcoming craftshow.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job Glenmore. Nice kits.. I like the black enamel with a light wood like that. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice Glenmore, but not as nice as the one you made especially for me to say nothing about the red Oak one you sent Marlene for which I have thanked you by email and Skype.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Your awlfully welcome Harry.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore,

Nice pens!

I don't see anything that looks like "Black Walnut"... it all looks on the lighter side...

Are you sure?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That is because it was where the white meets the black on the walnut came out like a gray shade. Saving the really black walnut for the gold and chrome polaris's. Should come out great. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> That is because it was where the white meets the black on the walnut came out like a gray shade. Saving the really black walnut for the gold and chrome polaris's. Should come out great. Thanks for the compliments.



I wondered about that after I had posted...

You have "sapwood" instead of "heartwood"...  Good reason... 

Looking good!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Mate,
Nice pictures pens not bad as well hehehe, you got the hang of makeing them now.
Cheers
Pete


----------

